# Sailing is so Peaceful and Quiet



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

Well, maybe not. Off shore beach cat racing is pretty dang loud


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Sounds like you need a muffler on the mic to cut down wind noise.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

I got cold just watching.


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

That was with gaffer tape over both mics.


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

The Harrier Jump Jet of the sailing world.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

We saw Harriers taking off and landing during the July 4 celebrations in NYC harbor in 2000. Also got buzzed by some fighters from the Ark Royal when we were sailing from Tortola to Bermuda. The jets are louder than Arcb's wind.


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

The Harrier taking off at the EAA in Oshkosh is probably the loudest thing I have ever heard. Very impressive.


----------



## GlanRock (Feb 26, 2013)

Makes me want to go rent a Hobie on a breezy day. 😁


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Was up at C.O.R.K. (Kingston, Ont.) one year when the Tornados were giving rides in the harbor in 25kts of breeze. We were too tired from crewing on the Soling all day to take up the offer. Looked like they had to tack every 30 seconds or would run into the piers.


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

Kingston is good sailing. There's an interesting "offshore" beach cat race in the Kingston area. The Around Prince Edward County Regatta. 3 days, camp each night. Go through the circumnavigates the county by using the Bay of Quinte and Murray Canal.

The South shore of PEC is big water. Exposed to the full fetch of Lake Ontario and not many places to bail out. Seas in that area are running about 15 feet today.

Fast cats only, Tornadoes and the like.



About the regatta – Around PEC Regatta


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

I keep hearing of "the quiet and peacefulness" of sailing, usually in women's posts, but even in a flat calm the sails flap around. Underway in a nice breeze, even if the sails aren't flogging, with the boat charging through the water, there's quite a bit of noise. 
Never mind at anchor or at a dock, a strong breeze can create some very interesting noises, as it whistles through the rigging.


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

capta said:


> I keep hearing of "the quiet and peacefulness" of sailing, usually in women's posts, but even in a flat calm the sails flap around. Underway in a nice breeze, even if the sails aren't flogging, with the boat charging through the water, there's quite a bit of noise.
> Never mind at anchor or at a dock, a strong breeze can create some very interesting noises, as it whistles through the rigging.


I have NO tolerance for flapping or flogging sails! That sound drives me nuts, particularly because I know what it is doing to the sail! If a sail is flogging...fix it!

The sound of the boat rushing through the water WITHOUT the sound of an engine is peaceful as far as I'm concerned.

The ultimate relaxing, peaceful sail is light air, flat water with the spinnaker up doing 6kts!

Sent from my SM-G981W using Tapatalk


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

My first boat, almost exactly! Same colors, stock tiller extension, and mainsheet tackle. One of the few beach cats with slab reefing.

About 40 years ago. The next week I added a sprit for the chute. Prindle 16.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

Quiet peaceful trip back from Anegada while chartering in paradise





YouTube


Share your videos with friends, family, and the world.



studio.youtube.com





A nice quiet lake sail on my Wavelength 24





YouTube


Share your videos with friends, family, and the world.



studio.youtube.com


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Don't have a video, but we were sailing quietly along - about 4 knots - with the spinnaker up in a gentle breeze going up the Firth of Clyde on a lovely summer afternoon. Every now and then there was a soft gurgle from the bow wave, or perhaps a gentle slap from six inches of spinnaker luff curling and refilling, but that was it. Then the submarine appeared from behind the spinnaker. They were heading out at about 10 knots with two sailors standing watch from the top of the sail and about 300' of deck showing. As it passed I noticed that we were making more noise than they were.


----------



## OntarioTheLake (4 mo ago)

pdqaltair said:


> My first boat, almost exactly! Same colors, stock tiller extension, and mainsheet tackle. One of the few beach cats with slab reefing.
> 
> About 40 years ago. The next week I added a sprit for the chute. Prindle 16.


I had a Prindle 16, orange. I'd have to go search up the hull number. 

I had two more reef points put into the main so I could sail it in any winds, and I did. At some speed the rig would start to hum (right around when the hull would bury) and there was no feeling in the world like it. My friends had Hobie 16 and 17, I didn't care at all for the Hobie 16, which three of us pitchpoled in 40+ knot winds, despite being piled onto the aft beam. The Hobie 17 was nice because in cool weather my friends would stay drier.


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

We had a second reef added to the Prindles main as well, plus a down haul added to the jib. Sealing Chart Case added to the Tramp so we could run chart plotter hands free under way.

Bough all camping gear that would fit down the 5 inch inspection ports, everything Parcells into 5 liter dry bags. Did coastal trips up to a week with it. Mostly camped at night, but there were some longer passages where we sailed over night.


----------



## OntarioTheLake (4 mo ago)

We all added those nifty metal cooler frames that cradled a plastic cooler, which could hold about 8 or 10 beers. Those were a godsend. But when we pitchpoled the Hobie the cooler exploded, and there were beer cans floating dozens of meters away. 

I keep wanting to buy a beach cat, but it would be one more damned boat to maintain.


----------



## LaPoodella (Oct 5, 2018)

SchockT said:


> I have NO tolerance for flapping or flogging sails! That sound drives me nuts, particularly because I know what it is doing to the sail! If a sail is flogging...fix it!
> 
> The sound of the boat rushing through the water WITHOUT the sound of an engine is peaceful as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> ...


Was trying to sleep off watch on recent delivery. It was hubby’s watch. It was the first time I had actually fallen asleep off watch. Awoke to flogging staysail. Put my head into the cockpit and yelled at him to sheet in the sail. He replied we were in a squall. I repeated, ”Sheet in the [expletive] sail!” He said, “I might get wet.” Arrrgghhh! I suited up, went out, got wet and sheeted in the [expletive] sail. Was he chagrined? No. Will he ever forget it? Again: no!


----------



## LaPoodella (Oct 5, 2018)

paulk said:


> Don't have a video, but we were sailing quietly along - about 4 knots - with the spinnaker up in a gentle breeze going up the Firth of Clyde on a lovely summer afternoon. Every now and then there was a soft gurgle from the bow wave, or perhaps a gentle slap from six inches of spinnaker luff curling and refilling, but that was it. Then the submarine appeared from behind the spinnaker. They were heading out at about 10 knots with two sailors standing watch from the top of the sail and about 300' of deck showing. As it passed I noticed that we were making more noise than they were.


Those nuclear subs are stealthy. One brother-in-law was a helmsman on one. Another wired them and did systems on them. A third refueled them. There’s a great water park dedicated to them in WA on an island off of Seattle. There’s a sail installed in another park in the desert near Craters of the Moon in ID.


----------



## Capri14 (Nov 7, 2012)

Hubby sounds like a wimp and needs to toughen up. Welcome to sailing dude...




LaPoodella said:


> Was trying to sleep off watch on recent delivery. It was hubby’s watch. It was the first time I had actually fallen asleep off watch. Awoke to flogging staysail. Put my head into the cockpit and yelled at him to sheet in the sail. He replied we were in a squall. I repeated, ”Sheet in the [expletive] sail!” He said, “I might get wet.” Arrrgghhh! I suited up, went out, got wet and sheeted in the [expletive] sail. Was he chagrined? No. Will he ever forget it? Again: no!


----------

